# FSM needed



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

My 82 datsun 200sx (S110) has a blown headgasket.I was thinking about getting a haynes manual to see how to fix it,but I was wondering if anyone had an FSM online.Or at least the part about timing chains..

I have replaced headgaskets before,but my experience is with non interference timing belt engines.the kinda thing that it is possible to have the belt off by a bit and not wreck the engine.I have never worked with timing chain before.the engine in my car is the Z22e if it matters.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Any reason why the original timing chain alignment and marks wouldn't work out for you if you took pictures and such?
Are you thinking the chain has already skipped around a bit or something?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The key is to jamb the chain to keep the tensioner from pushing outwards when you remove the cam gear; if that happens, you'll need to remove the front cover. There is a special service tool to do this, or you can make one from some wood cut into the shape of a narrrow wedge and a piece of rope to pull it out. The wedge is installed down between the chain and pushes the chain against the guides.

Autozone.com has a free repair guides section that may be of help to you. All you have to do is register at their site.


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

any pictures of the wedge and how it is installed?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the whole idea is to keep the chain from and the tensioner from moving... I have made wood wedges with a screw in the top and a thin rope tied to it, or you could drill a hole thru it to run the rope etc, drop it down and tap on it to make sure its tight... it was the thing to do when you were working on "L" motors...


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

Whats the possibility that it is just a intake manifold gasket that failed?The car always lost some coolant here and there.It didn't leak on the ground.Then one day I started it up to go school and about a block away from my house the car started blowing out white smoke. That cleared up about a mile from school.The car never got hot or anything. I checked the fluids when I got to school and the coolant was a bit low so I filled that up. then went to class.On the return trip home,once again the smoke only started about a block from school and went all the way until I got home.The car never ran hot or even started to get warm until almost the top of a hill I have to climb to get to my house, just topping the radiator up fixed that problem.When I got home, I checked and found out that the engine wasnt pressurizing the coolant system.I checked the spark plugs and 1,2 and 4 all showed signs of water/coolant.1 and 4 were still wet.

In my time driving cars Ive replaced a few headgaskets.Some leaked coolant into the oil,some allowed coolant into the cylinders,and some leaked water outside the engine.The ones that leaked water into the cylinders ALWAYS pressurized the cooling system and ALWAYS overheated in about a block.

so is my problem more likely an intake manifold gasket because ive never had a car loose coolant into the cylinders and not overheat with a blown headgasket.I suppose I could take it to a shop and have test the coolant system for combustion gasses before I tear down the engine.

Part of me wants it to be a headgasket because then I can mill the head down some.The other part of me wants it to be some thing simple because money is tight, but more importantly I need to have my car to get to school.The weather is starting to get cold enough that I can't keep ridding my bike to school...


BUT my car really started loosing water after the lifting hook on the front of the engine rattled loose and fell down into the radiator shroud.The fan then used it to punch a few holes into the radiator and the car got hot.Fixed the radiator, then two weeks afterwards it starts loosing a lot of coolant.top it up and 3 days latter the radiator is half empty...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

A compression check will tell you all you need to know. And if that checks out good, then a coolant system pressurization test will tell you the rest of what you DON'T want to know 
Head gaskets can do stupid things when they go to crap...like act kinda like a check valve sometimes. They'll allow water to get sucked into the combustion chamber on the intake stroke, but seal up on the compression/firing stroke, and NOT pressurize the cooling system. I've seen 2 head gaskets (one of them mine) go like that, but they were also on iron head engines, not aluminum heads, so probably doesn't apply here.
You might have something like a crack in the head that's bleeding coolant down one of the exhaust pipes and filling up the muffler or something when the engine is cold. Get the engine warmed up, crack seals up, water boils off, no more problems.
I think any way you go, you're gonna have to pull the head off.


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

did a compression test on the car.The number one cylinder had alot of water in it though out the test.As in it was continually spitting out every time we cranked the engine over.I don't know if a intake manifold gasket could leak that much or not.It did however test 150 PSI on every cylinder though..The mechanic said it could either be a intake or headgasket. After school tomorrow I will pressure test the cooling system to see if I can make the #1 cylinder fill up.


----------

